# Took a gal out black powder shootin'.



## ft. churchill (Sep 2, 2012)

One of my co-workers has been asking me about hunting, and recently bought a .243 win. The subject has been turning to muzzleloading and that you are more likely to draw a muzzleloader tag than a regular rifle tag here in Nevada. So I invited her to a range to shoot my traditions .50 cal, and a knight disc .50 cal. rifles. Her first two shots at 50 yards were superimposed on top of each other. Maybe .10" off center. We had to walk out to the target to determine that she had not missed. Needless to say she was all smiles. The Knight is the rifle I prefer and have greater accuracy with, and she run about 6 or seven rounds thru it as well, but she never did group as well with it as the Traditions. Taught her how to disassemble them and clean them, general safety rules unique to black powder, loading procedures etc. She was headed off to Cabela's in Reno, and then to the rib cook off in Sparks, I have a hunch she'll be tellin' me about the new rifle she bought when I return to work on Friday.:msp_w00t:


----------

